# Chinese language programs in Hong Kong?



## MWen (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey there- I am 24yo and have recently decided to take some time off from school here in NY. I am constantly trying to study and improve my Chinese (have done language programs in Shanghai, interned in Beijing previously). I am putting serious thought into temporarily relocating to HK to study Chinese. I am fluent in Cantonese, less so in Mandarin, and I really want a language program focused on Mandarin with Chinese reading/writing. Does anyone know any well respected institution/programs along these lines? I am aware of the abundance of private, language centers in HK, but would really prefer something more legitimate (possibly connected to a university). 

Also, would there paid English teaching opportunities (f/t or p/t) for someone in my position that doesn't require a work visa? I'm trying to see what the options are for me to work+study in hk.

Thanks a lot!
MW


----------



## anniewong (Apr 19, 2015)

Chinese University is the best here, lots of expats going in, and quality of teaching is great (personal experience). They have the biggest choice of programmes for various levels of skill, each one starting every 3 months or so.


----------

